# Apple control via Crestron



## TheRealist187 (Jan 4, 2012)

Can I control my Apple TV via Network from my Crestron MP2e.

I have had it setup via IR and its not great slow etc.

Also if I have a running PC with iTunes open can I view my iTunes music movies via crestron


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Check out autonomic controls for IP control of the original AppleTV but not the second generation, I have used them before and it provides a lot of functionality from the original appletv. If you want to get a more robust and reliable option look into their MMS-2 media server.

You're crestron dealer should be able to program it for you.


----------

